# Texas Governor suggests seniors willing to die for economy



## Ronni (Mar 25, 2020)

Apologies to any of you from Texas, no intention to bash your State, but seriously, the idiocy of some people!

_Dan Patrick, Texas’ Republican lieutenant governor, on Monday night suggested that he and other grandparents would be willing to risk their health and even lives in order for the United States to “get back to work” amid the corona virus pandemic_

Full article here.

I would absolutely risk my health and my life for my loved ones.  But this suggestion is ridiculous.  How dare he speak for me?


----------



## Gaer (Mar 25, 2020)

Ronni:  How would seniors do that exactly?  Would we go shopping flagrantly without a mask?  Seriously though, What did he have in mind for seniors to do?


----------



## Pecos (Mar 25, 2020)

They need to vote that idiot out of office at the earliest opportunity. He should not be in any decision making position.


----------



## CarolfromTX (Mar 25, 2020)

I think you're twisting his words just a bit. What he said was inelegantly put, to say the least. But he isn't suggesting you get the disease and die. Nor is he wishing harm to old folks. Calm down people!


----------



## Gaer (Mar 25, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I think you're twisting his words just a bit. What he said was inelegantly put, to say the least. But he isn't suggesting you get the disease and die. Nor is he wishing harm to old folks. Calm down people!


Good!  I was just reading what Ronni said.  (didn't seem right)


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 25, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Ronni:  How would seniors do that exactly?  Would we go shopping flagrantly without a mask?  Seriously though, What did he have in mind for seniors to do?


What he is suggesting is that we open up the economy again and isolate only seniors , not everybody so people can get back to work. This would certainly put seniors at some increased risk, but his thoughts are that most seniors would take that risk to ensure a better future for their grandkids. Not that seniors should just go off and die. I'm sure some seniors agree and some don't.
    Don't be surprised if something like this happens after we "flatten the curve". There's no way we can do it now because hospitals would be overwhelmed. But eventually there will be a move to get back to some normalcy and seniors may be the sacrificial lamb.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 25, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I think you're twisting his words just a bit. What he said was inelegantly put, to say the least. But he isn't suggesting you get the disease and die. Nor is he wishing harm to old folks. Calm down people!


I’m not twisting his words ... I didn’t rephrase anything he said, I simply quoted from the article


----------



## StarSong (Mar 25, 2020)

This is a direct quote:

“No one reached out to me and said, 'As a senior citizen, are you willing to take a chance on your survival in exchange for keeping the America that America loves for its children and grandchildren?' And if that is the exchange, I'm all in,” Patrick said.

His remarks draw a false equivalency. It's not him taking a chance on my survival in exchange for keeping the America that America loves (whatever that's supposed to mean). It's him not taking a chance on further spreading this disease, thus endangering the survival of my friend's 15 year old daughter who's battling cancer, my neighbor with severe COPD, my sister who is recovering from chemotherapy, my great niece with severe asthma, etc., etc.

By the way, I'd bet the farm that his "all in" is BS. Let him catch this virus and he'll be first in line at the hospital begging for a ventilator.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 25, 2020)

gary 1957:  Oh!  Interesting!  Why is it this reminds me of "Soylent Green?"


----------



## Liberty (Mar 25, 2020)

Ronni said:


> I’m not twisting his words ... I didn’t rephrase anything he said, I simply quoted from the article


This was from a guy that ran for office on "lowering property taxes".  Like he could...give me a break.  He used to be in the rado station business.  Maybe misses getting the "sound bites" the others are right now.  Say, shake it off and smell the posies...lol.


----------



## Liberty (Mar 25, 2020)

StarSong said:


> This is a direct quote:
> 
> “No one reached out to me and said, 'As a senior citizen, are you willing to take a chance on your survival in exchange for keeping the America that America loves for its children and grandchildren?' And if that is the exchange, I'm all in,” Patrick said.
> 
> ...


You so got it, gal!


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 25, 2020)

StarSong said:


> By the way, I'd bet the farm that his "all in" is BS. Let him catch this virus and he'll be first in line for at the hospital begging for a ventilator.



Probably. But he's not saying seniors shouldn't get treatment. He's saying he (and he thinks other seniors) would be OK with the additional risk of just sheltering seniors and let everyone else go on about there way to help the economy and give a better future to their grandkids. Nothing like this is going to happen anytime soon, but there could be a movement in this direction if we appear headed for a depression somewhere down the line.


----------



## Pepper (Mar 25, 2020)

In Texas, the Lieutenant Governor runs separately for his/her post, and not as a team with the Governor nominee?  A Dem Gov could have a Repub Lt. Gov or vice-versa?


----------



## Aunt Bea (Mar 25, 2020)

I understand what Lt. Gov. Dan Patrick is saying but I don't think that we can afford to take any shortcuts in our efforts to defeat this virus.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 25, 2020)

What's more important people's lives, or the GNP? I can't believe the hype over the coronavirus. A few months ago, during the height of the flu season, tens of thousands, in the US died. In 2017, at least, 60,000. Nobody shut down Disneyland, we had toilet paper in the stores, and we made money.  Now, the coronavirus comes along, and we have to stay six feet apart. Why?  The symptoms  of the virus are rather mild. Of those tested, about 50%  of the positives didn't have any symptoms. Outside of China, mortality rates are about the same as the flu.  So far, in the US, 800 deaths have been asscociated with the virus. In the US, there are about 129 suicides/day, that's about 3,870 for the last month. What I don't understand is why is the virus such an upheaval, when we just came through a vicious flu season, which nobody really cared about. Nobody was shutting down cruise ships when the flu hit. The same sector of the aging population was targeted by the flu as the virus. If you are terrified about the virus, why did nobody really care about the flu? Tens of thousands died because of the flu, yet no one was piling up toilet paper in their closets. Were  flu victims expendable, but virus victims aren't? That is what I don't understand.


----------



## Judycat (Mar 25, 2020)

Nobody is around to do my shopping for me. I go grocery shopping once a week to grab what I can use from what's left on the shelf and go. Ordering ahead only to get 3 of the 10 things I need 3 days later will not work for me. I'll be obedient to a point, but anything past that forget it. I live alone. No contact with anyone else. What more do they want?


----------



## Gaer (Mar 25, 2020)

I'm in the same place you are, Judycat!  No one to shop for me,  No contact with anyone.  I'll go to the Post Office once a week to get my bills, but that's all.  Isn't it strange?  Wow!  Is this really happening in my lifetime?  It's surreal!


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 26, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> I can't believe the hype over the coronavirus.



You don't get it and likely never will. Has the flu ever had hospitals so overrun that they erected tents in the parking lots to house patients? Have we ever had to buy ventilators by the thousands for a flu outbreak? My God man, do you read?
   NY is 21 days out from peak outbreak and the hospitals are full. Here in Mi they are converting operating rooms to ICU units and they're still full and we're in the early stages! SMH


----------



## bingo (Mar 26, 2020)

California is  considering this...also the UK


----------



## Packerjohn (Mar 26, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Ronni:  How would seniors do that exactly?  Would we go shopping flagrantly without a mask?  Seriously though, What did he have in mind for seniors to do?


I go shopping without a mask every Monday morning.  There is no prove that any mask will stop Cornovirus from hitting you.  It's false hope.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 26, 2020)

Yea this is just like the flu:

This is from an ICU physician . 
IN TULSA. 
Please just STAY HOME AND KEEP YOURSELVES HEALTHY. A virus can’t kill you if it never meets you. 
——————-
“... I'm drenched in sweat from wearing a Tyvek suit and being in our COVID-19 negative pressure ICU for hours doing procedures. I've intubated 3 COVID patients tonight. I have another who is going to die tonight. I have another moving to the unit that I will have to intubate.
Every patient asks me the same question: what's going to happen? I give the same answer every time: I don't know, but this isn't good. It's not a lie, but their chances are shit. That's the truth. 
I've been having them facetime or talk with family before intubation. It's their chance to say goodbye. No family can come into that unit. It's sealed off from the rest of the world. Every time I go in, I feel like I'm walking over graves.
It's not the death that's getting to me, it's the not knowing how to fix it. Not knowing how to pull someone back who shouldn't be there. These people who are relatively healthy are being ravaged by this virus. I don't understand it. 
I just want to help and all I feel like is a goddamn grim reaper. I'm not afraid to say it, this virus scares the shit out of me. If you aren't scared, you haven't stood toe to toe with it.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 26, 2020)

GaryT1957:  HOLY CRAP!  Oh!  I can't even reply to his words!  THANK YOU FOR POSTING THIS!  This puts everything in perspective!  HOLY CRAP!


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 26, 2020)

Gaer said:


> GaryT1957:  HOLY CRAP!  Oh!  I can't even reply to his words!  THANK YOU FOR POSTING THIS!  This puts everything in perspective!  HOLY CRAP!



I was a little leery of posting it because you never know if it's true but as I'm posting this I'm listening to a video from a local nurse who is saying the exact same thing.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 26, 2020)

You have to do the think you think you can't do!  This is honestly the most intense post I've ever read!  "Oh!  The humanity!"


----------



## Pepper (Mar 26, 2020)




----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 26, 2020)

Go for it Dan! Perhaps even more proof as to way at 70 years of life you have soared to the position of Lieutenant Governor. Keep in mind Dan's background is doing sports news in Houston, TX.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 26, 2020)

Judycat said:


> Nobody is around to do my shopping for me. I go grocery shopping once a week to grab what I can use from what's left on the shelf and go. Ordering ahead only to get 3 of the 10 things I need 3 days later will not work for me. I'll be obedient to a point, but anything past that forget it. I live alone. No contact with anyone else. What more do they want?


Why don't you shop online?


----------



## Judycat (Mar 26, 2020)

fmdog44 said:


> Why don't you shop online?


Nope.


----------



## Gaer (Mar 26, 2020)

Are any of you reading Gary1957's post #21?  It's so important,I called mychildren and read it to them over the phone!  
If you haven't read it, please read it!  It's life changing!


----------



## AnnieA (Mar 26, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> What's more important people's lives, or the GNP? I can't believe the hype over the coronavirus. A few months ago, during the height of the flu season, tens of thousands, in the US died. In 2017, at least, 60,000. Nobody shut down Disneyland, we had toilet paper in the stores, and we made money.  Now, the coronavirus comes along, and we have to stay six feet apart. Why?  The symptoms  of the virus are rather mild. Of those tested, about 50%  of the positives didn't have any symptoms. Outside of China, mortality rates are about the same as the flu.  So far, in the US, 800 deaths have been asscociated with the virus. In the US, there are about 129 suicides/day, that's about 3,870 for the last month. What I don't understand is why is the virus such an upheaval, when we just came through a vicious flu season, which nobody really cared about. Nobody was shutting down cruise ships when the flu hit. The same sector of the aging population was targeted by the flu as the virus. If you are terrified about the virus, why did nobody really care about the flu? Tens of thousands died because of the flu, yet no one was piling up toilet paper in their closets. Were  flu victims expendable, but virus victims aren't? That is what I don't understand.



A) The US CDC falsely inflates flu deaths at the bidding of vaccine manufacturers. US vital statistics records showing cause of death from flu on actual death certificates is 10s of thousands lower than CDC 'estimates.'

B) Even with the falsely elevated flu numbers, flu mortality runs around 0.01%.   Covid-19 lowball is 1.0 percent--ten times deadlier at the very least.  US is currently running around 1.4% mortality rate and in most areas, we haven't even kicked off like NY, Washington State. Cali and NOLA.  Italy's mortality rate is around 10%. 

Covid-19 is far more contagious and far deadlier than the flu.    If you didn't figure that out in January when Communist China first locked down 11 million people for '26' deaths and bombed their emerging economy, then I don't know what'll convince you.


----------



## StarSong (Mar 27, 2020)

bingo said:


> California is  considering this...also the UK


CA and the UK are considering what?  You didn't specify.


----------



## bingo (Mar 27, 2020)

StarSong said:


> CA and the UK are considering what?  You didn't specify.


having older and immune compromised citizens to utilize the stay home concept ...allowing citizens that are not to work..this would be after the testing process has evolved to a more efficient capability..we'll see


----------



## StarSong (Mar 27, 2020)

bingo said:


> having older and immune compromised citizens to utilize the stay home concept ...allowing citizens that are not to work..this would be after the testing process has evolved to a more efficient capability..we'll see



Thanks for the clarification. Interesting. 

I have heard nothing about this in California - at this point the stay-at-home clamps are tightening, not loosening. Not overwhelming our health care workers and infrastructure is the highest priority.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 27, 2020)

Yeah, you can't  trust those lying bastards at the CDC???? All I can think of is-if this were the 1950s people would be running around shouting this was "Commie Plot".
BTW I live alone. The stores won't deliver to me , because I'm out in the sticks. And the whole online ordering thing is a tiny side of what they do. The process sometime works. I found that when I ordered for pick up at the store, at least 20%  of the order was "unavailable", even though it was on the shelf. It's just some kid with a shopping list and 10 minutes to run through the store filling an order.
To be honest, I think the fear of the virus may do more harm than the actual virus. If you believe a large portion of the government was selling itself out for profit, you can believe anything. And the "government" isn't a thing, it's US-it's your neighbors, relatives and friends.


----------



## garyt1957 (Mar 27, 2020)

bingo said:


> having older and immune compromised citizens to utilize the stay home concept ...allowing citizens that are not to work..this would be after the testing process has evolved to a more efficient capability..we'll see


UK was trying that, let the virus spread and hopefully get it over with. That didn'twork too well. They are now shut down and very hard hit.


----------



## Sunny (Mar 27, 2020)

> Patrick, who said he will turn 70 next week, said that he did not fear COVID-19, but feared that stay-at-home orders and economic upheaval would destroy the American way of life.



Just with that sentence alone, the man proves that he is an idiot.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 27, 2020)

Gaer said:


> Ronni:  How would seniors do that exactly?  Would we go shopping flagrantly without a mask?  Seriously though, What did he have in mind for seniors to do?


Hmm, I did not shop flagrantly, but I did shop without a mask and gloves.  Health professionals need masks, we just need to use common sense.  I think he means we would forgo using a machine for breathing-DNI.


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 27, 2020)

fuzzybuddy said:


> What's more important people's lives, or the GNP? I can't believe the hype over the coronavirus. A few months ago, during the height of the flu season, tens of thousands, in the US died. In 2017, at least, 60,000. Nobody shut down Disneyland, we had toilet paper in the stores, and we made money.  Now, the coronavirus comes along, and we have to stay six feet apart. Why?  The symptoms  of the virus are rather mild. Of those tested, about 50%  of the positives didn't have any symptoms. Outside of China, mortality rates are about the same as the flu.  So far, in the US, 800 deaths have been asscociated with the virus. In the US, there are about 129 suicides/day, that's about 3,870 for the last month. What I don't understand is why is the virus such an upheaval, when we just came through a vicious flu season, which nobody really cared about. Nobody was shutting down cruise ships when the flu hit. The same sector of the aging population was targeted by the flu as the virus. If you are terrified about the virus, why did nobody really care about the flu? Tens of thousands died because of the flu, yet no one was piling up toilet paper in their closets. Were  flu victims expendable, but virus victims aren't? That is what I don't understand.


I agree with everything you have said, but from this day forward I am always going to pile up toilet paper in my closet-as soon as I can get enough to make a pile!


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 28, 2020)

Gaer said:


> gary 1957:  Oh!  Interesting!  Why is it this reminds me of "Soylent Green?"


hmmm - potential food shortages... but, remember the music & video death room scene?  At least, that seemed like a nice exit. (If I'm not confusing this with some other movie!)


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 28, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> Yea this is just like the flu:
> 
> This is from an ICU physician .
> IN TULSA.
> ...


There is a difference between an outbreak, an epidemic, and a pandemic.  There is a difference between well-known viruses and one's that develop out of the blue.  COVID-19 is new.  It's a pandemic.  No one yet understands it.  No one knows how to treat it.  This is why it is a BIG deal.


fuzzybuddy said:


> What's more important people's lives, or the GNP? I can't believe the hype over the coronavirus. A few months ago, during the height of the flu season, tens of thousands, in the US died. In 2017, at least, 60,000. Nobody shut down Disneyland, we had toilet paper in the stores, and we made money.  Now, the coronavirus comes along, and we have to stay six feet apart. Why?  The symptoms  of the virus are rather mild. Of those tested, about 50%  of the positives didn't have any symptoms. Outside of China, mortality rates are about the same as the flu.  So far, in the US, 800 deaths have been asscociated with the virus. In the US, there are about 129 suicides/day, that's about 3,870 for the last month. What I don't understand is why is the virus such an upheaval, when we just came through a vicious flu season, which nobody really cared about. Nobody was shutting down cruise ships when the flu hit. The same sector of the aging population was targeted by the flu as the virus. If you are terrified about the virus, why did nobody really care about the flu? Tens of thousands died because of the flu, yet no one was piling up toilet paper in their closets. Were  flu victims expendable, but virus victims aren't? That is what I don't understand.


There is a difference between an outbreak, an epidemic, and a pandemic.  There is a difference between well-known viruses and one's that develop out of the blue.  COVID-19 is new.  It's a pandemic.  No one yet understands it.  No one knows how to treat it.  This is why it is a BIG deal.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 28, 2020)

CarolfromTX said:


> I think you're twisting his words just a bit. What he said was inelegantly put, to say the least. But he isn't suggesting you get the disease and die. Nor is he wishing harm to old folks. Calm down people!


I tend to agree. When my GF sent me the link to the article, the headline was inflammatory but when I read another article about what he said, it came off differently. Right now I'm on the fence about what his intent actually was. Hopefully you're right.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 28, 2020)

Ronni said:


> Apologies to any of you from Texas, no intention to bash your State, but seriously, the idiocy of some people!
> 
> _Dan Patrick, Texas’ Republican lieutenant governor, on Monday night suggested that he and other grandparents would be willing to risk their health and even lives in order for the United States to “get back to work” amid the corona virus pandemic_
> 
> ...


Hi Ronni - I am willing to sacrifice myself for others if the need arises, but NOT to save the economy!  Definitely not my priority.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 28, 2020)

garyt1957 said:


> Yea this is just like the flu:
> 
> This is from an ICU physician .
> IN TULSA.
> ...


Yes, this reality sucks (excuse me) - But, we all need to deal with it.  It's obviously inconvenient for most of us - but, as this quote illustrates, the people on the front lines are far, far worse off than the majority of us.  Just a suggestion - Let's each put our own trials and tribulations in perspective before we whine - and discourage selfish stupidity in others (Yes, I mean the idiots flaunting their rights to do as they please and ignore the mandates that are meant to save us all!)


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

For those who are (increasingly feebly) equating this disease with the flu... when have you ever seen entire countries shut down because of a flu epidemic?  Today's paper shows a picture of desperate people in India walking hundreds of miles without food or water to escape the cities. Are they all crazy?


----------



## Aneeda72 (Mar 28, 2020)

Sunny said:


> For those who are (increasingly feebly) equating this disease with the flu... when have you ever seen entire countries shut down because of a flu epidemic?  Today's paper shows a picture of desperate people in India walking hundreds of miles without food or water to escape the cities. Are they all crazy?


Without food and water?  Yes, I believe they are all crazy, but then this is coming from someone who found out she cannot live without toilet paper.  Maybe my opinion is not valid on this.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 28, 2020)

Sunny said:


> For those who are (increasingly feebly) equating this disease with the flu... when have you ever seen entire countries shut down because of a flu epidemic?  Today's paper shows a picture of desperate people in India walking hundreds of miles without food or water to escape the cities. Are they all crazy?


They are between the proverbial rock and a hard place.  Horrible to have to make a decision between too bad choices.


----------



## Em in Ohio (Mar 28, 2020)

Aneeda72 said:


> Without food and water?  Yes, I believe they are all crazy, but then this is coming from someone who found out she cannot live without toilet paper.  Maybe my opinion is not valid on this.


Back in the day, we used cloth diapers - rinsed, scrubbed, bleached, reused.  No immediate need now, but - I find myself thinking of the cotton blouses that I haven't worn in years!  You, too, can probably survive without TP (-;  (Although, I now wish I had invested in a toilet paper company!)  Excuse my poor attempt at humor - I needed to shake off the dark.  Stay well!


----------



## Sunny (Mar 28, 2020)

The article and picture about the people in India are on the front page of today's paper. Correction: it did not say "no food or water,"  it said "with little food or water."  The people fleeing are migrant workers who were trapped in the lockdown and cannot get home to their rural village any other way than by walking.


----------

